# Connect XboX 360 directly to PC via LAN cable



## Dystopia (Sep 16, 2010)

EDIT: Never nind, I got it, thanks anyway, John.

I'd like to connect my XboX to my computer, via lan cable. I don't want to spend money for a wifi card. But I still want to be able to access the internet, from my xbox I tried using a lan cable, but nothing...anyone know what to do?


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 16, 2010)

You will have to set up internet connection sharing on your pc.  How is your pc getting internet, lan or wireless?


----------



## Dystopia (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, and my computer connects wirelessly.


----------



## Dystopia (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, I no longer have the issues with the network. Network is OK, but now my PC isn't showing up?

EDIT:

Can't connect to the internet, or xbox live.

EDIT: GOT IT WORKING YAY!!


----------



## salvage-this (Sep 16, 2010)

So how did you get it working?  A friend of mine wants to do this too.


----------



## Dystopia (Sep 16, 2010)

bridge the wireless connection with the ethernet one, the one that will be connected to the xbox. 

In the xbox (360), you'll have to put in the DNS IP yourself.

Connect the wireless and connect the xbox to the lan cable and the lan cable to the ethernet port which is bridged. If these were connected when you bridged the connections, repair both. Don's ask why, its just what I had to do.

It should work now. if it doesn't, turn of the router, for up to a minute to be safe, turn it back on and try it like that.

Unfortunately, after updating my xbox, I have to re-do it, or fix something...


----------



## salvage-this (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give that a try


----------

